

Theinfo.org - for people with large data sets - garret
http://theinfo.org/

======
andreyf
Here's a data set that needs scraping, if anyone has the time to spare:
speeches and PR communications, esp. those from government officials.
Visualizations of what talking points or ideas are spreading through what
organizations (political parties, campaigns) and in what countries would be
really interesting. Data mining to see which phrases or ideas "stick" in
political blogs or on social websites would be neat, also.

------
imsteve
A very useful idea. Many databases can be such a pain to find, I'm sure most
people don't know they exist.

Plus, I've got a ton of python for doing complex manipulations of sql data and
schemas and scraping the web that I've been meaning to share. Will add some to
this site.

------
nonrecursive
reminds me of swivel.com, a cool startup that allows you to "upload & explore"
data. I talked to someone there and they mentioned comparing weather data to
stock prices as an example.

------
kleevr
I hope their data visualization section matures.

------
ALee
Cool. When we created Fantasy Congress we scraped the government in Java and
then only afterwards did we find out that a friend of ours had scraped it in
Perl years before and the Washington Post did it a year ago.

It would have saved us a lot of heartburn.

~~~
keizo
haha, is Arjun with you guys? tell him I said hi.

------
eVizitei
How cool is that? A cross-organization abstraction for the greater good.

------
btw0
I don't like the font Aaron Swartz always use.

~~~
gmlk
I guess he's doing alright if you only have to complain about the font :)

